# Braced wall - 800lb hold down?



## Darren Emery (Sep 16, 2013)

The 09 IRC has many references to a 800lb hold down device in the braced wall section.  Can anyone post a link to a specific product that is being used in your jurisdiction?  Any expamples of a correct installation?

IMO - yet another section in the IRC that is not well written, not clear, and leads to more confusion than solution.


----------



## mjesse (Sep 16, 2013)

Simpson products and specs. are common here.

Most of their hold downs have ES reports as well

HDU/DTT2Z Holdowns


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 16, 2013)

The hdu2-2.5 seems to be the favorite go to. It will hurt somebody's feelings if you don't get a few in here and there.

Brent


----------



## Span (Sep 16, 2013)

The difference between shear wall & brace wall is shear wall needs hold down and brace wall doesn't need hold down, and also brace wall only apply to gable end roof not hip roof.


----------



## ndaniels (Sep 17, 2013)

800 lbs is not that much even the simpson LTT HDs can be used


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2013)

Ndaniels

Do not know if anyone welcome you

Welcome

Are you Mr. 5000?


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 31, 2013)

This is very late but an 800 lb hold down is a flat strap like a Simpson LSTA 18 which ties together an upper and lower floor through the open space between the floors. This method is used in place of other methods in areas like bump out sun rooms and short sections of wall between windows where braced wall concerns exist.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 31, 2013)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> This is very late but an 800 lb hold down is a flat strap like a Simpson LSTA 18 which ties together an upper and lower floor through the open space between the floors. This method is used in place of other methods in areas like bump out sun rooms and short sections of wall between windows where braced wall concerns exist.


Nice to see you active.  Hope all is well.  Also, it's never too late to share information on a forum as  these threads are read a lot whether or not people log on to look.


----------

